# New to dove hunting



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey y'all,

I live in Iowa, so I have not been able to hunt dove before this year. Thankfully our legislators put in a dove season. Now I am just wondering, what are the best ways to hunt dove? I've got the equipment I need but I'm trying to learn where they feed, roost, and anywhere else they might be throughout any given day.


----------

